# Goal



## sb138676 (Aug 31, 2015)

Im new to this, still unaware of how to use this website fully(bare with me) but browsing here I saw it stated goals. Right now im a sophmore in college, 20 years old am havimg the worst time trying to make new friends i suffer from a wide variety of anxiety witch over the years has led me to suffer extremly from social anxiety. My goal is to make it through college. Make friends and be able to wall through out my school with strength rather than feeling like im going to crumble. Any advise would be greatly appreciated anywhere. Thank you, btw my names Shannon!


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Have fun at college and make friends, just an hello is a good conversation starter. Go finish college champ. :]


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

sb138676 said:


> Im new to this, still unaware of how to use this website fully(bare with me) but browsing here I saw it stated goals. Right now im a sophmore in college, 20 years old am havimg the worst time trying to make new friends i suffer from a wide variety of anxiety witch over the years has led me to suffer extremly from social anxiety. My goal is to make it through college. Make friends and be able to wall through out my school with strength rather than feeling like im going to crumble. Any advise would be greatly appreciated anywhere. Thank you, btw my names Shannon!


Keep up the hard work with college. Just having a job or going to college really can help to keep your anxiety from getting too bad. Know I've gotten a lot worse after college and quitting my job. If it wasn't for the fact I have no one to grocery shopping for me, I would probably be full agoraphobic by now.

Wish I could give advice on making friends in college. I sort of made two friends but they were just random people from classes. Only thing I can thing of is to try to not let opportunities pass. If there seems like there is potential try to get their phone number, facebook, or email address before it is too late. I fell out of touch with them after college partially because I was too anxious to hang out with them and their friends.


----------

